# Nate Robinson Arrested - Driving With A Suspended License



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Nate Robinson star and "diminutive slam-dunk expert" Nate Robinson has been arrested for driving on a suspended license, according to the New York Post.
> 
> Tuesday afternoon, the unrestricted free agent guard — whose license was suspended in June for the fifth time! — had his vehicle pulled over by the NYPD in The Bronx on suspicion of having illegally tinted windows. Well, at least that was Nate's tweet reasoning. We're still not exactly sure.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...sted-for-driving-with-suspende?urn=nba,183708

:funny:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Ive said it once, Ive said it a billion times. His act is getting old. Forget that...........its been old. Time to grow the hell up.

Does everyone know this clown is 25 already? Wow....he acts like hes 9 and its sad.


----------

